
Monitoring the Covid-19 Crisis from Space - sarapeyton
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/monitoring-the-covid-19-crisis-from-space/
======
cajdata
Thanks for sharing. I have been keeping track of some alternative sources for
COVID impact. Will add this.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22898883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22898883)
[https://medium.com/@craigdanton/the-covid-19-data-
landscape-...](https://medium.com/@craigdanton/the-covid-19-data-
landscape-59131a47b947)

